# A real mystery...



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Animal death mystery: 8k turtle doves fall dead in Italy with blue stain on beaks | Mail Online


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

And this: it's like something on TV-the Flashforward series!

Hundreds Of Birds Drop Dead In Louisiana After Thousands Were Found Dead In Beebe Ark Arkansas | World News | Sky News


----------



## lovemypapillons (Jan 30, 2011)

We in south yorkshire seem to be loosing quite alot of magpies loads of them dead all over.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> And this: it's like something on TV-the Flashforward series!
> 
> Hundreds Of Birds Drop Dead In Louisiana After Thousands Were Found Dead In Beebe Ark Arkansas | World News | Sky News


These birds were run over by a truck, the driver came forward when he saw the story.
A lot of birds seem to have been accidentally poisoned this year by one thing or another, some died from alcohol poisoning and the ones in Italy may be due to a local sunflower seed factory, still being tested. A diet high in sunflower seeds can damage the liver and kidneys,


----------



## Uli (Dec 29, 2010)

Hundreds of jackdaws fell dead in Romania in January. They turned out to be stoned drunk, having eaten too much wine mark which was not stored properly.


----------



## sheryl42 (Feb 18, 2011)

im sorry but the birds being drunk made me laugh lol


----------

